# Gelston Castle - SW Scotland



## vogelport (Mar 27, 2011)

There is an interesting story behind this castle and the man who built it. Rather than me copy and paste snippets you can read the whole thing here -
Gelston Castle Holidays, Self-Catering Cottages Scotland: Gelston Castle definatley worth the read by the way.






























the rest of the inside wasn't much cop, with everywhere just looking 
pretty much like this





thanks for looking


----------



## nelly (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice, enjoyed the history link
Good stuff mate


----------



## scribble (Mar 28, 2011)

Amazing shots of the staircase.


----------

